

Show HN: Web Service that fixes typos, DNS checks + validates email addresses. - kaolinite
http://mailtoolkit.com/
I built this web-service for my own usage, so it will stay around. You are more than welcome to use it if you think it will be handy. I hope that some of you may find it useful.<p>If there is continued and heavy usage of the service, I may come up with a premium offering or something. Let me know if you'd like that. I will quite possibly open-source it at some point too.
======
kaolinite
I notice that some of you are testing "example.cmo" etc. I will fix this asap
so it corrects that.

This site was made for personal use so it won't go away and you're more than
welcome to use it in your applications. If there is heavy use of it, or there
is interest, then I may introduce pricing options.

Let me know if you're using it. I'm not sure how useful it will be to people
so I'd be interested to know how you use it.

